# Grizzly Sander



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice looking sander. Thanks for the review.


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks like a nice unit and i bet the price was good at Grizzly …..So this one has the dust collection port and a bag is connected to that port … Can you also, if you want, connect a dust collector to that port ? ...Sanders generate SO much dust. 
I have been looking at this one ….I would love to hear your comments a month from now or 6 mo down the road …on how you like it …
A friend of mine has a Jet 22-44 and that works really slick …but of course the Jet is about $500 more ! 
...Thanks for posting …


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

please come back to review it again after a months use. I would like to hear how it holds up.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

it's got to be better than the P.O.S. Delta X5 that I am stuck with…..Tried to adjust it a thousand times and it still isn't right ….won't sand evenly across the width of the drum and the operation of the height adjuster is about as smooth as Barbed Wire !!! Cheap plastic gears and flimsy 1/4" adjuster rod combined with a large cast iron crank wheel just spells disaster waiting to happen…Let me know how this Grizzly works out for you in a few months : )


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I considered a Grizzly since I already own 2 Grizzly machines, but since we are a Jet dealer, and I get a very good deal on tools that I buy for myself, I got Jet 16-32. I bet going there and buying it saved you a bunch on shipping. Man shipping nowadays can be as much as the machine!! Especially with Grizzly!! I hope you like it, and please let us know how it stands up to time!


----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

I hope you are still happy with this machine 6 mo.s from now. I have there spindle sander and find changing spindles a chore. Thanks for the post.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice review. I have one of these on my wish list and have always liked Grizzley tools. I will definately have to strongly consider this sander (if I can get my wife to give me an advance on my allowance).


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

Well it has been sometime now since you have had this drum sander. How about an update? I have several Grizzly tools in the shop. palm sander,Band saw and spindle sander. I really do like thier products. I have been looking at drum sander's for a few months. It will be a couple of more before I will have enough saved to get one. The Grizzly, Performax and Jet will be one of my choices. either an 18" or a 22-44 will be added sometime this summer.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## JohnAlson (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyones interested, you can read a whole load more reviews over at drum sander reviews . Adding more and more as time goes on, and its building up quite nicely. I like how they focus on actual consumer feedback and thoughts recieved on each unit.


----------

